# Menapure and PCOS



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi ya

i am not sure if anyone can give me any advice.

quick low down.............. am under a private Fetility specialist, and she said that menapure should not be used with women who have pcos, as they have too much LH so no point in giving them a drug to incease the level, as the levels are usually consitent! she reccomended that she would put me on puregon.

My NHS consultant wants to put me on menapure, when i asked him about the above and having PCOS he replied, something along the lines of that the menapure will regulate the LH level and it shoulnt make the levels go up.


i tried to argue this and mentioned the pergon, and asked if this would be better, but had to be careful not to say about my private FS! they seem to shut you down so quickly when they think or know they are right.

i am just shocked at how two FS can have 2 different opinions, doesnt medical history account for anything!

i have tried to reasearch peregon verses menapure with women with PCOS but cannot find anything.

i would be interested to hear from anyone who has any feeback on this for me, i cant seem to get this conflicting issue out of my head and dont want to be taking the wrong drug and waste another month!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi honey

I am not sure that i can help because i havent had IUI but do have PCOS
I had IVF 2 yrs ago and was treated with Puregon but i am due to start another cycle and the same cons, now says that Menopur would be the preferred treatment option

From what i have read its contraindicated in PCOS that said i am not medically trained
I am hoping to discuss further with my cons but this wont be for another month at least as my tx isnt until sept

Em


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi ya

thank you for replying, sorry to sound thick but hen you say condtradictive with PSOC what do you mean, sorry head a mess  

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

in the info leaflet it says to use in caution with PCOS, but this is just what i have read online via google so not concrete proof i guess but maybe worth discussing with your consultant before commencing treatment

Em


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks hun

i have asked him but he was adament that it was the correct treatment!

cant win


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

hi, this is interesting ! we were in for ivf/icsi, i have pco's& dh male factor.

they gave me long protocal and i had menopur, and funnily enough i only got 2x follies of the right sizw 18mm & 20mm, so they converted to iui....... (so reading this i guess you could say my levels stayed the same??)

so that has got me thinking now .....!!! 

luckily for me, i got BFP first time and now have the most beautiful little boy....

i hope you find some true answers.. good luck, sw x


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hello

firstly congrats on your baby boy even though a couple of years old.

so are you saying that cause you had only 2 good follies are you thinking it was due to the menapure?

i start injections tomorrow for IUI  

x


----------

